# Ivermectin/Revolution



## bluepez (Sep 26, 2009)

I treated with revolution for my rabbit that I think may have fur mites and ear mites beg of sept..and again a couple days ago...cause it didnt kill them...Yes I have totally cleaned his environment..too.



SO The vet sees him tuesday...BUT so I am ahead ...If I just treated with revolution...Should I wait 14days BEFORE one treats with ivermectin?

And I am reading that you can use ivermectin topically...is that just as effective?

I am just wanting to know as much as can..I am reading in all the libraries here...I am seeing a vet in Ethel for you washingtonians.

misty


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 26, 2009)

Here we discuss treatment with panacur, which isn't the same drug.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=50824&forum_id=16

Revolution is selamectin. I have only found protocols that say to dose it monthly.
http://www.revolution4cats.com/docs/pdf/FullInfill.pdf

Ivermectin is a different drug, and I have only heard of it being used externally, except for Acarexx, which is topically applied to the ears for ear mites. 
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_ivermectin.html

Ivermectin is repeated 14 days after the first dose for skin parasites.
http://www.petplace.com/drug-library/ivermectin-ivomec-heartgard/page1.aspx

I can't find information on if ivermectin and revolution can interact. In fact, the maristavet reference above does mention interactions with other drugs, but not selamectin. So it should be safe to dose with ivermectin. However, your vet will know for sure.


----------



## polly (Sep 26, 2009)

I have found Ivomectin much more effective than the spot on revolution.
You would be best to wait 14 days before using Ivomectin and its best to inject it ( dosage per weight) you will need to reinject 2 weeks later for effectiveness but its certainly a lot more worthwhile than the spot ons.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 26, 2009)

Revolution can be repeated again after a month if it is not effective with 1 dose. 

Iwould not worry too much about the ivermectin because Sept is almost over so it's been almost a month.. 

Iknow that the guinea pig rescue here in Wi treats pigs routinely for mites with the external powder butthe vets here use injection in rabbits and guinea pigs. 

Randy swears by Revolution but I have little experience with it's use for ear mites
Ihave only used on the shelter rabbits for fleas


----------



## ra7751 (Sep 26, 2009)

I would suggest sticking with the Revolution.Ivermectin and Revolutionare both in the same family of drugs.....Revolution is Selamectin which, in simple terms, is an enhanced Ivermectin. No matter what you use, it generally takes two month to completely eradicate ear mites due to their life cycle. If I were to use Ivermectin for ear mites, I would use Acarexx. The reason I suggest sticking with the Revolution is that I know personally that it is almost 100% effective (understanding the life cycle of these ecto-parasites) and that it is safe for use in rabbits. An added benefit is that it is also effective against many other parasites that might be along for the ride. Revolution should be doses every4 weeks.

I have only used Revolution as a topical. I have used Ivermectin as an oral, transdermal and injected drug.

Randy


----------



## bluepez (Sep 27, 2009)

Can you buy Ivermectin and do it your self? I have given shots to animals before so Ican inject it. Or must I visit a vet every 2weeks if I go with the injected ivermectin?

So far I have treated 2x with the revolution. The 2nd time was 4 days ago and I can see on his head still the flakes..or scales that could possibly be the fur mites..SO ...

I have used topical ivermectin in the past for my small rodents I bred at the time.worked perfect..so I amthinking if in another month as randy stated to use the ivermectin if revolution dont kill them.

thanks
misty


----------



## ra7751 (Sep 27, 2009)

Depends on state laws if Ivermectin is avalable without prescription. We can buy it OTC here but that isn't the case in all states. But the bottom line is that if Revoltion doesn't get the parasites, Ivermectin most likely won't either since Revolution is effective against everything Ivermectin is and then some. I am just wondering if we have something else going on here.

I would urge extreme caution if you decide to use Ivermectin as it is basically a toxin. I have used it mostly in wild rabbits with no problems but dosing is critical. I have heard of some animals have neurological problems and seizures if overdosed.

Randy


----------



## bluepez (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you.
Well I will see what the vet says on Tuesday...then I will post it here 
THanks everyone!


----------

